# Graphics Workstation need help ?



## elenec (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi all,

Can u suggest configuration for graphics workstation which should atleast have 2 gb of RAM & quad core processor ?

i will be using this system for graphics for e.g animation &  stuff

my budget is around  55k to 65k & it should be future proof for at least 3 years

Regards,
Ankur


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice budget, this is what you should go for.

Core 2 Quad Q6600, should be enough, just learn how to optimise the model & scenes & even a E4500 is enough.

2 X 1 GB Kingston ValueRAM

Since stability is a requirment look for Intel DG31PR motherboard

Quadro graphics cards are hard to find, but they should be your first priority. If not then even a 8600GT with 512 MB RAM should suffice. Gaming cards do not help in animation software.


----------



## elenec (Feb 29, 2008)

thank for reply,

can u give me detail on GFX & also for MOBO as i am not sure abt mobo is it worth buying it 

regards,
elenec


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Feb 29, 2008)

Any quadro *www.nvidia.com/page/quadrofx_family.html gfx card would do but remember that they are hard to find so next option would be as GX suggested an 8600gt with 512mb memory.

This is my workstation:
C2D E4300 @ 3.2Ghz (waiting to upgrade to quad proccy)
*4gb* DDR2 667 ram in dual channel (kingston value ram)
XFX 650i Ultra mobo
Leadtek 7950gt 256mb gfx card


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 29, 2008)

The motherboard I mentioned is good enough for the workstation use. It's a simple, stable, no frills motherboard.

Quadro Graphics Cards are made for Workstation use only, however they are hard to find. Have a look in the Local market, in the big shops & ask them to get one for you.

If Quadro isn't available then for 3Ds Max or Maya or such software, don't look for anything higher then 8600GT with 512 MB RAM.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 1, 2008)

ATI,s HD 2600XT soft moded to fire GL will beat any quadro in price tag of atleast four times 2600XT.
And 8600GT has no match, but 2600XT comes at same price as 8600GT 256.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 1, 2008)

I think u should look into ATi this time if not into Quadro!

I m not into 3D designing and i might be wrong but AFAIK shader help in building better graphics and my advice id with HD3850 256MB rather than 8600GT!

Rest its ur choice!


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 1, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> I think u should look into ATi this time if not into Quadro!


 
FireGL is not only more costly, but also it heats up a lot.



> I m not into 3D designing and i might be wrong but AFAIK shader help in building better graphics and my advice id with HD3850 256MB rather than 8600GT!


 
Both of these are gaming grade graphics card, both of these will not help much in 3d desigining. So its better to go with the cheaper one.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 1, 2008)

but a softmoded 2600XT performs somewhat equal to 4 times costly fire GL. 
just flash the bios and have a backup copy if something gets wrong.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 1, 2008)

Softmodding isn't for everyone bro.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 1, 2008)

^ don't worry abt FX's availability ..leadtek FX series can be arranged somehow
but which card?


----------



## darklord (Mar 1, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Softmodding isn't for everyone bro.



Why not ? Its not rocket science for sure 

Ok here is what i would recommend,

Intel Core2Quad Q6600
Abit IX38 QuadGT Motherboard
2GB x 2 Transcend DDR2 800/667
WD Raptor 150GB for OS and Apps
500GB WD SATA II AAKS Series
ATI FireGL GPU ( As per your needs and budget)
Seventeam ST600 EAD PSU
Chieftec LBX Chassis

Should be a very very nice and powerful Workstation.The motherboard supports newer 45nm CPUs, Dual Core as well as Quad Core and will support upcoming 1600FSB 45nm CPUs.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 1, 2008)

^^+100,best bang for your bucks atm.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 1, 2008)

darklord said:


> Why not ? Its not rocket science for sure
> 
> Ok here is what i would recommend,
> 
> ...


w00t! You came up with one of the best possible configs for a VFM workstation. But I have a few suggestions:

1. The 75 GB raptor is enough for the OS, Apps and working space(temp folder). Data can be in the 500GB disc.

2. Never ever concider anything below 800MHz for RAM. I might even go ahed and recomend you 1066 MHz ram if you can spare the cash.


----------



## darklord (Mar 1, 2008)

Gautam,
Agreed, 74GB Raptor will also suffice, nice suggestion
Frankly there is no need for 800MHz Ram, buy it if there is not much difference in price otherwise its pointless.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yup!
But get a Corsair Value RAM instead of Tanscend. I have seen many buddies having problem with this Transcend.

So i suggested them to switch to Corsair and now they are pretty happy with its performance.

Heck, they don't even know what performance difference is there but if this make them happy, then let it be!

But seriously, Corsair is a more reliable!


----------



## darklord (Mar 3, 2008)

Not necessarily Keith, Transcend is also very good,problem is there are lot of fakes in the market,which obviously wont be as reliable as the original ones and hence the failures i suppose.
COrsair Value Select, though reliable and good quality, is slightly expensive.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 3, 2008)

Here Corsair value 667 1G sticks sells for 1100/- while transcent 800Mhz 1G sticks for same 1100/-. And transcent 667 1G is for 900/-
And we wont get the 10yrs warranty for corsair, only 3yrs from local market.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 3, 2008)

I know dude! But atleast CORSAIR doesn't have fake ones. Thats why they are more reliable.

Even KINGSTON have duplicate  ones too!
And i believe that it is wiser to invest in a 667 Corsair despite of the price.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 3, 2008)

ya very rite.
but it wont take long for corsair dupes too to show up in market


----------



## elenec (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi all, 
looking from above post, i am still confused abt the motherbroad, please help me out


----------



## darklord (Mar 5, 2008)

what are you confused about ?


----------



## elenec (Mar 6, 2008)

darklord said:


> what are you confused about ?



Mobo u ppl suggested are for extreme gamer not for  graphics except for MOBO sugested by gx_saurav 

also i asked cgsociety people & u all see their reply at *forums.cgsociety.org/showthread.php?f=23&t=604322


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 6, 2008)

elenec said:


> Mobo u ppl suggested are for extreme gamer not for graphics except for MOBO sugested by gx_saurav
> 
> also i asked cgsociety people & u all see their reply at *forums.cgsociety.org/showthread.php?f=23&t=604322


 
There is a big misconception among users that a High End gaming machine means a high end workstation. This is not the case.

If you want to play games in a hardcore manner then go for motherboard with SLI support & add 2 graphics cards. However, this SLI support will not give u any benefit in Workstation apps over a single 8600GT.

Highn end workstation doesn't mean over clockable motherboard, SLI, etc. It requires stability. The last thing you would want is for your system to crash while rendering a 300 frame animation at 290 frame.

Intel DG31PR is something I like & I have. You cannot over clock in Intel. No motherboard whether it is from Asus or Abit is made for games, they are all sames. The "made for gamers" tag is nothing but a marketing ploy. You can very well use these gaming motherboards for workstation use.

In my view, with the budget you have...I would purchase this.

Core 2 Quad Q6600
Intel DG33FB Motherboard
2X1 GB DDR2 667 MHz RAM
nVidia GeForce 9600GT cos you also need to play games.


----------



## elenec (Mar 10, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> There is a big misconception among users that a High End gaming machine means a high end workstation. This is not the case.
> 
> If you want to play games in a hardcore manner then go for motherboard with SLI support & add 2 graphics cards. However, this SLI support will not give u any benefit in Workstation apps over a single 8600GT.
> 
> ...




Thank man,

But i will buying more RAM so final configuration becomes
Core 2 Quad Q6600
Intel DG33FB Motherboard
4X1 GB DDR2 667 MHz RAM
nVidia GeForce 9600GT
19" LCD Montior
Cooler master Power Supply 460W
320GB SATA HDD

please suggest any other changes

Regards,
Ankur


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 10, 2008)

> Core 2 Quad Q6600
> Intel DG33FB Motherboard
> 4X1 GB DDR2 667 MHz RAM
> nVidia GeForce 9600GT
> ...


 
Core 2 Quad Q6600 is fine
Intel DG33FB Motherboard is fine
Change RAM to 4X1 GB DDR2 800 MHz RAM. You will not need to upgrade the RAM later on.
Get Radeon 3850, it has more features then nVidia GeForce 9600GT & a better VFM
19" LCD Montior Samsung 932NW is my personal favorite.
Cooler master Extreme Power 500
Western digital 320GB SATA HDD with 16 MB Buffer
Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit


----------



## techx (May 19, 2008)

^^

Great config . I am sure it is the best


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 19, 2008)

elenec said:


> Thank man,
> 
> But i will buying more RAM so final configuration becomes
> Core 2 Quad Q6600
> ...



Dude! What are u thinking!
Get 2x2GB DDR2 RAM, so if in any case in future, u can upgrade it!
Change that motherboard - *BIOSTAR TP35D2A7* or *Abit IP35-E* because u are buying a graphics card so u don't need an onboard GPU, besides G33 doesn't even support Hybrid X-Fire or Hybrid SLI.
Go for 9600GT! It costs 8800/- and performs better than 3580.
The only positive side with 3850 is that it is 55nm and sports DX10.1.....so what, nVidia's GTX 280 will still be a DX10 card!


----------



## gxsaurav (May 19, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Get 2x2GB DDR2 RAM, so if in any case in future, u can upgrade it!



Makes sense/



> Change that motherboard - *BIOSTAR TP35D2A7* or *Abit IP35-E* because u are buying a graphics card so u don't need an onboard GPU, besides G33 doesn't even support Hybrid X-Fire or Hybrid SLI.



He doesn't need all these features. Onboard graphics can always help as a backup solution in case of the graphics card not working.



> Go for 9600GT! It costs 8800/- and performs better than 3580.



For games, not for graphics workstation things.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 19, 2008)

Why don't you guys look at the date of the post! Some n00b comes and bumps a thread and discussion continues! The original poster hasn't even asked for your advice after his last post!


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 20, 2008)

oooops!


----------

